
Ask HN: Is the The Pragmatic Programmer worth reading in 2020? - uoflcards22
I&#x27;ve heard a lot of mixed reviews on the book, and I&#x27;m curious if you would still recommend it in 2020 (as well as why or why not).
======
digianarchist
It was updated last year.

